# catalina aquarium t5?



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Thinking about upgrading to the catalins aquariums 4x54 t5 for my 55g. I am using a coralife 2x65 now. Does anyone have any opinions on this fixture or other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

i hear it is a great light, I plan to get one later on
wilma


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I bought the Catalina Solar 4x54W T5HO to replace a Coralife 4X65W PC. HUGE difference. 2X54W T5HO is comparable to 4X65W PC. When all bulbs are on it is VERY bright and I started having algae issues on my 75 gal. I would suggest the 2X54W Solar T5 on a 55 gal tank.


----------



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

Amen to having algae appear. I have the Catalina T5 fixture with four bulbs: 2/54W, 10000k which I run but never turn on the other 2 actinic bulbs. It's a new setup of approximately 4 months and algae appears a little over a month ago. I have no idea why they ship them with 2 actinics because they are for saltwater and mind is freshwater. That's why I don't turn them on. I hear 10000k causes algae and it should be 6700k or less. Good luck.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Actinics have been known to cause the algae to appear. You can always replace them with some cheap 6k to 9k bulbs


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

You can have Catalina put in what ever bulbs you want at no extra charge. I have the 4x54 on my tank and I think CA are 2nd only to tek fixtures. But 4x is a lot of light for a 55 gallon. I think your fish might get a sunburn with that


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Actually while I was looking at CA I found that they have a 3x54w available so that's what I got. I am super happy with it so far. I always thought that all 4 bulbs would be overkill so I was only going to use three bulbs anyway. It was a great price, $139, and looks and works grteat. I may change one of the 6700k bulbs to a Geissman Midday or a GE 9325 cause it looks a little to yellow with 2 6700K and one 10000k.

Anyone have any suggestions on where to get these bulbs?


----------

